# Internet URL issue - computer dude help needed



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I am unable to connect to www.fulham.com on my desk top. The wireless laptop works and uses the same ISP and line. The desktop is connected via cable/modem. The wireless router is connected between the cable and modem. This is the only site (so far) that I am unable to reach. It was in my favorites and I have since deleted it, cleared cookies, cleared temp internet files and addresses. Hit default on the internet connections. I had my ISP go thru and check a number of things.I am baffled as to why my desktop cannot connect to this site.

Any suggestions will be very welcomed.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

What browser are you using? What error code pops up? Try firefox in place of internet explorer.


Also, when in doubt unplug modem and router, plug in modem, wait 30 seconds, plug in router, turn back on computers.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I had done the modem thing.
I just got done with McAfee. My Security Center was snafu and they removed it and reinstalled my info from their files. It works now. Funny thou that Fulham was the only website that wouldnt come thru.


----------

